# Spro king daddy bronzeye frog



## jkbirocz (Jun 8, 2010)

Picked up one of these monster frogs the other week. So far I have only picked up one 2lb fish on it and had a few blowups on it. The size was a little intimidationg at first, but my favorite lake has huge frogs in it so I wasn't too turned off. Spro frogs aren't my favorite frogs, but this one beats the standard sized bronzeyes by far. Obviously its way bigger, but this thing walks the dog better than some spook lures I have used, and better than any frog I have ever used. I know Slim was always looking for a frog that walked the dog well, so if he's still around I have found one for him. The body is also a lot softer than and hooks up very well. Considering it is a $12 frog I am still very pleased with it. Just a heads up for some fellow pad busters out there.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 8, 2010)

Just saw that Jim posted a thread about this frog a while back...but yeah, now I did too :roll:


----------



## cali27 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive got one of these huge guys aswell. only caught one bass on it, mind you i havent thrown it that often. 

I always use the Boss Rat in white by Snag Proof. Twitches way better than the spro guys do, and way easier to keep in the same area for a longer period of time. love the top water bassin!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 8, 2010)

Personally I really don't care how well a frog walks the dog, this big one just seems to do it well. I can palm the reel with my left hand while holding the rod straight out at the bait. I then spin/flick the reel handle with the left hand fingers and the bait does a complete 180 and barely moves. Its pretty cool, and I have a free hand to steam cigarettes #-o I catch way more fish through the pads than open water so walking the dog with it is useless, but I know some people like to fish them in open water. My favorite frog is a reaction innovations swamp donkey.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 9, 2010)

I love frogs. I have a collection of Trophy Scum Frogs that I use quite a lot. I have hooked quite a few good fish on them by slowly dragging them across lilly pads and just letting them sit for a while in the open pockets. It is one of my favourite and most productive/exciting techniques.

In fact, the pike in the picture on my avatar first bit off a frog I was throwing for bass. After he took the frog I grabbed another rod and threw a Senko at him and managed to hook him in the corner of the mouth.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 11, 2010)

I started out bass fishing with frogs. I used snag proof for a long time with good success, but I did miss a good amount of hook ups. I switched to the spro jr last year, and never looked back. Awesome hook sets and great action. Caught a 5 pounder on one this time last year.


----------



## slim357 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh im around, when I can be. So it walks better than a donkey? I just dont know if I can justify getting a king daddy when I cant get hits on the reg size, the Jrs on the other hand have done very well for me. Oh and by the way I still have that mellow yellow donkey if your still interested.


----------

